# Mucus string in poop



## Fillyfrenzy (May 26, 2013)

I got a 4 yr old nigerian dwarf doe last week and today she pooped out a mucus string about 6-8 in long.  What could it be?  she also has diarrhea...


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2013)

If it were me...I'd google this and see what a tapeworm looks like...just in case that is what it is.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 26, 2013)

Yep, tape worm is the first thing I thought of. I remember the first time I saw it I thought my sheep had eaten a hay string and was pooping it out!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2013)

How did you treat for tapeworm in your sheep?  Never had it...but with this crazy spring weather, who knows?


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 26, 2013)

Pannacur or safe guard horse wormer and guess at the weight dosage.  One tube treats like 1000 lbs so just figure it out by that.  I don't like the panacure that you sprinkle on food.  How do you know if everyone gets enough or some one doesn't hog all the food and get to much.  
If they have it bad you can repeat in 14 days but I usually don't unless I'm seeing it bad. 

Also it is not a deadly worm, just gross to see!


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2013)

Tapeworms is what comes to mind for me too.

Safeguard 10% Suspension - 1 cc per 10#  x3 days in a row - repeat in 2 weeks (Goal is 100mg per pound if you use a different version)


----------

